# E7 is online!!!!!!!!!



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Transponders 4 & 16.

These transponder have a difference of 25 points with the signal I was getting on those transponders yesterday!!!

They could be coming from E*6 but since the readings are 10 points higher than the most poweful E*6 transponder I'm convinced it is E*7.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Are you sure? I was under the impression that E7 was still moving over to 119.

I can't wait for it to fire up though.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe people from Hawaii can offer us more details!

It is either E*7 or E*4 is dying and E*6 replaced those two transponders.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I take what I said about E7 still moving.

I got a note just a few moments ago saying that E7 would indeed be lit up today! It also said that Honolulu, Anchorage and Grand Rapids Michigan would be the first cities to go online via the spots.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Whenver E* makes changes to the transponder assignments , I get blinkouts on my old E* 2000 receiver until I reset the power. This was happenning last night on the A&E Channel. So perhaps this was the cause.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well E7 It is great to have you.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NASA finally updated the TLE. Here is the location:
118.9527 W


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

How INNNNNteresting! I wonder if NASA did this at E*'s request. 

Looking at signal strengths, everything is still the same as it was before here. TP 10 and 18 are a little low, but they always have

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Does someone have a link to Nasa's tracking for the satellites?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

If E7 is using trans. 4 and 16 it's about the same strength of E6 in Hawaii. 
For comparison, using 18" dish:
Tr. 4(E7) 64
Tr. 5(E4) 71
Tr. 6(E6) 66

Tr.15(E4) 73
Tr.16(E7) 65
Tr.17(E6) 62


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Keep us informed Charles. I am sure that it will be a few days till they tune it correctly. After all publicly they said it would not be turned on till May 1st.

Keep an eye on it and let us know what improvements you see!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there anything on these transponders?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, the same old core programming as previously.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Charles, keep an eye on TP9 this is the TP for the Hawaii beam. When It goes up you will know the spot is online. Also keep an eye on TPs 1,3,5,7 as these won't be available in Hawaii.

I haven't seen any indication that the spots have been fired up yet. We all will know when they go online as none of us should receive a locked signal on all 5 spot TPs. One of my contacts have indicated that many in the middle of the beams will see signal levels from their beam in excess of 125 (guess it's time for a new signal strength meter).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the low readings on Tps. 4 and 16, as well.

It will be interesting to see how this switch plays out. The New York Nets are currently on Tp 3.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Bryan, 

Thanks for the heads-up on what to look for as far as the Hawaii spot beam is concerned.

Doesn't Echostar ususally do most of it's transponder changes on Mon nite/Tues morn?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm. Hey tonight is one of those Monday Nights and tommorow is Tuesday Morning, how about that? 

Charles please keep us in the loop with what you see!


----------



## Abe Shamai (Apr 22, 2002)

bryan27: Congratulations on a beautiful avatar. Kol Hakavod be Am Israel Chai.

Now...
Does anyonone know...
Will E4 be substituted completely?
What CONUS TPs will be handled by E7?
Which ones are already lit up.. only 4 & 16?

What a wonderful site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I personally talked to Charlie Ergen at Team Summit concerning Echo7 and he said that It will be operational by May 1st.

I kind of doubt that they could have the satellite up and running in 3 days


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Darn! I don't have a chance to look at my satellite receiver until later! But it's great to know E*7 is online. Or maybe not. Let's see. Hopeful I'll improve from my current 100-110 signals (the best I can get - I've tried everything short of a bigger DISH to get nearer to 120-125). Next question - what spots (if any) SHOULD I get a signal from here in Kalispell?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Abe Shamai _
> *bryan27: Congratulations on a beautiful avatar. Kol Hakavod be Am Israel Chai.
> 
> Now...
> ...


Thank's Abe. That picture was taken at sunset in the Golan Heights. You can't really tell from the avatar but the flag has been ripped in several places from Syrian bullets. If you wish I can e-mail the pic to you. I use it as my windows wallpaper.

To answer your question. At this point I think it is too early to tell. IMHO I don't think E4 will be doing much moving it has already moved a couple times I think. Though it is damaged I think saving the fuel and extending the life of what works would be beast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by METRO25 _
> *I personally talked to Charlie Ergen at Team Summit concerning Echo7 and he said that It will be operational by May 1st.
> 
> I kind of doubt that they could have the satellite up and running in 3 days  *


Howzit guys...... 
I too hope that E7 has been lit up...but
Have you ever thought that tp4 and tp16 might just be double powered now?
That was my first thought when I first noticed the increase in power................
It seems too soon for E7.
Then I found this thread.
There are a few other weaker tps that need to be boosted too.
Let's hope E7 will kick some butt on this edge of the earth!

Jim


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Instead of getting a higher signal meter above 125 they just need to tweek it down to where it reads less, but if they were to do that then they would have it at nothing above 100. I think one reason they have tweaked it at 125 is bc of the fact that when it gets so low that it goes out during a storm or will not pick up therefore they had to have it read higher so that it dont go out prematurely but that dont make sense either. its just to show the stronger transponders i am guessing.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Why did my post show me as unregistered when I registered?
I would not be able to quote or set smiles if I wasn't registered. 
This looks to be a nice house...I didn't know.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STXJim _
> *Why did my post show me as unregistered when I registered?
> *


Without the expletives, the software couldn't tell it was you!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Good one John!  
Long time, no hear.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like Trans. 13 and 21 are being switched over to E7.


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Not much difference just yet from Southwest Alaska, if anything, 4 and 16 are 10 points down from normal. 17 dropped off all together, and 21 is dropping below lock, which is normal. (E6 does not lock here often, only occasionally on 17, 20 and 21 since they "tilted" the bird away from western Alaska some time ago. Current readings from Dishplayer and 6' dish:

1 - 103
2 - 0
3 - 0
4 - 96
5 - 111
6 - 0
7 - 125
8 - 0
9 - 0 
10 - 0
11 - 0
12 - 0
13 - 0
14 - 0
15 - 122
16 - 97
17 - 0
18 - 0
19 - 123
20 - 0
21 - 44

Waiting for spot on #9 to light up !


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

akll's readings support the theory that 4&6 are coming from E*7 because if they would be coming from E*6 then he probably couldn't receive them as he said on the post.

I woke up about 1.5 hours ago and Transponder 16 was over 10 -15 points over my strongest transponder. Now that is gone!!! It now is at the same level of the other readings.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

probably it was switched to single power or the 501 is giving me bogus readings. I say bogus readings because I have had problems with tp 12. Transponder 12 says signal is over 100, OK!! you check other transponders and then check tp 12 again and it now tells you that the signal is 80. But that problem didn't happen yesterday with tp 16, it always gave me the same reading.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

DDRio, 
What are you getting on Tr. 13 & 21. Right now they seem to be coming from E7 but in single powered mode. (mid 40's in Hawaii)


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

How are you guys determining that TP4 is on E7? I went out and peaked my dish using TP4 and the highest I get is 89 while most of the other TPs are over 100.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Tp 4 was coming from E*4 and I was getting 70 most of time but yesterday I was getting 95 without peaking my dish. That's how I figured they might be coming from E*7.

regarding tp 13 & 21:

I checked this morning and they had the same signal as they always have. Maybe your right about those two working in single power mode. The difference is 15 points from Tp 16.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Alaska we need a report indications show your beam is up signal in Anchorage on TP 9 reported between 90-96.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, I'm begining to think that only Tps. 13 and 21 are from E7.
Signal strength using Dish 4000 and 18" dish:

TP 1- 67
TP 2- 68
TP 3- 62
TP 4- 65
TP 5- 70
TP 6- 64
TP 7- 75
TP 8- 66
TP 9- 63
TP 10-48(E6 single powered)
TP 11-61
TP 12-66
TP 13-44(E7?)
TP 14-59
TP 15-73
TP 16-65
TP 17-58
TP 18-49(E6 single powered)
TP 19-70
TP 20-69
TP 21-43(E7?)


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow! What do you guys in Hawaii do when it just sprinkles loose everything? I wouldn't call signal levels that low as poviding "service". At least akll in Alaska is getting several TPs in the high 90s to 125!

Aren't all the Western Slots supposed to serve HI/AK. I know that 148 provides service to AK, but how does E* get away with not providing service to HI?


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Alaska's core service comes from E4 at 119 rather than 148. I get HDTV and foreign from 148. The spot beam does not appear to be lit up yet on Transponder 9, so I hope the report from Anchorage at the 96 level comes from E6. E6's footprint drops off about 150 miles east of here, about half way to Anchorage around Iliamna Lake. 

Our local telephone/electric/internet/cable cooperative is converting their cable to DISH programming, and they are advertising the Anchorage locals. So I assume they expect the spot to hit here, although they could be aiming one or more of those giant 30' dishes at E7.


----------



## JRP (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, something is happening here in Eagle River (10 miles from Anchorage). With my 36 inch dish, transponder 9 shows a signal strength of 60 on my dishplayer. No spot there. But transponders 13 and 21 have a signal strength of 0, as in naught. They are usually around 60. And it's a perfectly clear day(beautiful actually, 48 degrees at 6 PM, ah spring is really here).
Here'e the entire run-down on transponder strengths:
1 84
2 73
3 74
4 85
5 92
6 72
7 101
8 64
9 60
10 48
11 71
12 63
13 0
14 60
15 98
16 73
17 52
18 42
19 98
20 62
21 0

Except for 13 and 21, all the transponder strengths are typical for me. We'll see what happens in the next few days.

Jeff


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

akll, you missed it! The Alaska beam was activated for about 6 hours today. Shortly after 4pm Eastern the beam stoped transmitting and the signal went back down to unlocked 

It might make it. Are you using an 18" dish or are you using the larger one that is sold for Alaska?

The maps are based on reception from an 18" dish, so if you are using the larger "Alaska" dish then you will probably get it.

I've always been facinated with the Dillingham and Bethel areas.


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks, bryan27. I'll have to check tomorrow at lunch. I use two 6' dishes, one for 119 and one for 110, plus a 3' for 148. 

Bristol Bay is a beautiful region, but I miss the appalachian fall (I'm originally from Pgh.) One nasty fall storm as depicted in my pic strips the leaves off the trees totally by the end of Sept.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Bryan, Dish actually recommends 24-36" dishes in Hawaii for service. I use to use a 24" for 119 service and had readings in the 80's. I use that dish now for 110 service since most of the those transponders are single powered. As far as losing the signal, most of the time we get very light showers that don't have much effect on the signal, but during the winter especially where I live on a windward coast I do suffer periods of rain fade.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Boy, oh boy! Dish should was again active last night with changes. Programming from Trs. 7 and 8 changed places and both transponders are coming from E7, at least that's what I'm guessing from the readings I now have( actually watched them tune the transponders). Also, for the longest time while they were tuning Tr. 8 it said "spotbeam"...hmmm.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Transponder chart has been updated. (http://echostar.swiki.net/52--the smaller charts and on line backups will be updated eventually)

Tranponder 8 still has the same signal strength here as it did last night. I'm still thinking that one is on E*6. But I don't know.

Transponder 7 is not supposed to give my area any signal when it's in the spot mode so right now it's still on the national mode.

Also thanks to Jeff F. for a couple of other updates. Disney moved to a new transponder kicking another PPV channel off of 119 onto 110.

See ya
Tony


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

thanks TNGTony for the chart link
:hi:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Anything new with E 7, its been pretty quite around hear.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unregistered...

While E7 is now at 119 and is beginning operation we should understand that currently they are still testing and tweeking things and it wont probably be in official use till May 1st.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

I thought they were moving things around last night because my local Fox off DBS looked like crap. Normally this channel is about as good as a movie channel. 

I couldn't watch it OTA via my 6000 because the station has had problems with their encoder for a few weeks and the 6000 pukes trying to tune it in.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry that last post was me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Does anyone have an idea of which cities will be moved to spot and which will remain on conus until E*8? Is there any speculation that E* may expand there distant nets past 6?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Rumor has it that the top 18 will remain conus at least until E*8.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There has been some speculation about REDUCING distant nets but right now it seems that everything will stay the same.

As for what cities go on spots I will leave that to others. I think there is a list.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

List? I would be curious to see this myself.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

So far here in Alberta, Canada I have lost signal on transponders 4,8,16. The rest are the same if not way better on others than before. I wish I would have wrote down a before and after to post. I wonder if they will be permanent or will things get remapped on other transponders? Dish for good reason probably don`t care if their footprint reaches into Canada.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry just wanted to add that I have a 76cm. dish which I repeaked today with no change in signal strength.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

First on spots:
Honolulu
Anchorage
Phoenix
St. Louis
Greenville/Spartanburg
Raleigh/Durham 
Charlotte
Grand Rapids MI

All of these are on Tps. 5, 7, 9 matching the conus transponders used now for LIL.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Dave,

Well they better care that the signal reaches West Virginia. My signal on those TPs have been dropping all day they are down to 75!!!!

The Spot TPs are becomeing increasingly lower too.

Charles, thanks for the info. The AK spot wasn't testing at all today 
BTW what happened to your island avitar? I'm starting to recognize prople by their avitars.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Okay...Back by popular demand! 


BTW, It's looks like Dish is going to finish moving off of E4 tonight.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Tonight transponders 1, 13, 15, 17 and 19 are going to get shuffled around! It's amazing how many channels are goung to be goofed up in the next two hours.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like there testing the Hawaii spot beam.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There goes transponder 1! Just got taken off line at 4:19

See ya
Tony

That was quick! Everything on transponder one is now on TP 13 and vice versa. Makes no sense.. but I'm sure they know what they're doing! 

Transponder 15 is in the works now--4:54. Looks like it went from E*4 to E*6. (not 7) I'm also not certain that transponders 1 and 7 are on E*7 right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bryan27 _
> *Well they better care that the signal reaches West Virginia. My signal on those TPs have been dropping all day they are down to 75!!!!
> *


Agreed. In northern Viriginia, TP 4 is at 80, while the strongest TPs are still over 120. Even TP10, the previous weak sister, is at 91.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Strange.

TP 1 is on-line in Hawaii
TP 9 Wrong Sat-Unknown Spotbeam

Oops! spoke too soon. Yipes what a mess!

:rant:

Yo, Dish Network! I don't think it's too smart to put popular channels like TBS, WGN, HBO2W and Lifetime on Tr. 13 which right now is the weakest transponder in Hawaii (43 with clear skies). This better be temporary or hope it never rains again in Hawaii.


----------



## davej (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi

I live on the far eastern fringe of the footprint and this morning we have lost tp 5/9/17/21 - does anyone know which E satellite they are on now


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

davej, Dish moved everything off of E4 and on to E7, it's newest satellite. Soon they will activate spot beam transponders from E7 for local channels in certain markets. 
Right now in Hawaii, the weakest transponders are 9, 10, 17 and 21. Presumably, these transponders will strengthen when the spot beams become active (crossing fingers).

PS. I guess Dish heard me, Tr 13 is now much stronger(near 60).


----------



## davej (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks will check my signals again when I go home tonight - we lost E4 everynight for the past 2 years - looks like we just exchanged some TPS for other at night !!


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

I just checked again this morning. Still no signal on 4,8,16. On transponders 13,15,19 I only get 31-41. Things aren`t looking good for me in Canada.


----------



## davej (Apr 24, 2002)

Dave Johnson !!! - - I am also Dave Johnson - yes it dont look good for Bermuda either !!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks I have it on good athority that they are only testing out the spot beams and they are not online full time as of yet. 

Give it time, it will be lit up and then you should see some improvements. The beams should be fully online by May 1st.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Dave Johnson our name is more common than John Smith. Now I`m glad I registered here first.  Yep I hope when Dish is done everything is back to normal.


----------



## davej (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes we have not had E4 at night for almost 2 years so any improvement will be welcome ..

Even on this small Island there are 3 Dave Johnsons !!!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Scott, wasn't the time spent at 129 the testing phase? I don't mind them testing the spot TPs, but common it's clouding up here and TP 4 is barely locked. What is it going to be like later today when it is heavily overcast? I hate to say this, but if D* could turn all the spots on at once and double power the TPs at the same time on DTV4S why can't E* do the same?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The time at 129 was a testing stage, however thinkgs like testing all the power and on board functions.

With the bird now at 119 they need to (this is the best way to descibe it) focus the beams. They need to load up the bird in a way not to shorten the life of the satellite.

While it may appear that DirecTV just flipped a switch, this was not the case, it took time as well.

I am sure everyone will be happier on May 1st.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

> Transponder Chart God


I guess whoever said there was a God for everything was right !


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL! I wear the title with pride, but it wasn't my idea! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

What you guys are getting on Tp 17 & 21? Are you getting similar readings like the ones on Tp 10 & 18? If the answer is yes, then these are coming from E*6 in single power mode. If the answer is no then they are old transponders 1 & 5 that are coming from E*4.

Tp 1 , 8 , 16 Double power mode coming E*7
Tp 9, 10, 18 & (17&21) Single power mode coming from E*6
The rest is either single power coming from E*7 or double power coming from E*6.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

On transponders 17 and 21 I'm getting the same signal as always...mid to high 80s.

Anyway, on tonight's menu:
Transponders 2, 6, 10, 11, 12, 14, 17(again), 18, 20 and 21.

Wow! 10 of 21 transponders are being moved!

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, this morning here is how things played out. It looks like the folowing transponders changed satellite:

--Transponder 2 at about 4:05 am.(off line from about 4:05-4:06)
--Transponder 6 at about 4:10 am (off line from about 4:08-4:12)
--Transponder 10 at about 4:20 am (off line from 4:18-4:25)
--Transponder 12 at about 4:30 am (off line from 4:30-4:31 & 4:32-4:34)
--Transponder 14 at about 4:35am (off line from 4:35-4:36)
--Transponder 18 at about 4:42 am (off line from 4:41-4:43 & 4:46-4:47 & 4:49-4:50)
--Transponder 20 at about 4:52 am (off line from 4:51-4:53 & 4:54-4:55
--Transponder 11 at about 5:00 am (off line from 4:38-4:40 & 4:59-5:00 & 5:03-5:04)
--Transponder 17 at about 5:07 am (Off line from 5:06-5:09 & 5:10-5:11)
--Transponder 21 at about 5:12 am (Off line from 5:12-5:14 & 5 18-5:20)
--Transponder 9 at about 5:23 am (off line from 5:22-529) Moved from E*6 to E*7

I'm not 100% sure about transponder 9 ending up on E*7 but that is where it's supposed to end up anyway.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Withall of these changes, at least here in Hawaii, the seem to be adjusting all those transponders be at the same level. Here are my readings now and then(18" dish):

4/26 4/23
Tp1-65 TP 1- 67
Tp2-64 TP 2- 68
Tp3-67 TP 3- 62
Tp4-61 TP 4- 65
Tp5-64 TP 5- 70
Tp6-60 TP 6- 64
Tp7-67 TP 7- 75
Tp8-63 TP 8- 66
Tp9-68 TP 9- 63
Tp10-60 TP 10-48
Tp11-68 TP 11-61
Tp12-63 TP 12-66 
Tp13-62 TP 13-44
Tp14-64 TP 14-59
Tp15-65 TP 15-73 
Tp16-62 TP 16-65
Tp17-65 TP 17-58 
Tp18-61 TP 18-49
Tp19-64 TP 19-70 
Tp20-59 TP 20-69 
Tp21-66 TP 21-43


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

This morning for me most of the even transponders are off or well below 40 this morning. 1.3.5.7.9 are the strongest transponders here now all between 80-110. The rest of the odds are very low in signal.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Transponders 1,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21 are definitely coming from E*7(about 99.9% sure)

transponder 4 is strange! I am not sure where it is coming from!

transponders 2,3,5,6,7,12 give me E*6 like- transponder readings.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are my readings from 4am this morning and again now for the transponders moved today (except 9--took my by surprise)

tp 4am 10am

2 91 85
6 89 81
9 <92 92
10 80 83
11 95 90
12 86 85
14 85 85
17 79 90
18 80 87
20 87 85
21 83 92

All signal readings can vary by as much as 2 points either way. Bot at 4am and now there is/was a clear sky though it was a very dewey night so some condesation on the dish may have had the morning readings a little lower. But you can see how it is impossible for me to tell what's coming from where right now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

tp1 0
tp2 51
tp3 43
tp4 50
tp5 0
tp6 50
tp7 0-25 was 80 two days ago
tp8 53 was 0 " " "
tp9 0
tp10 52 0 " " "
tp11 55 
tp12 48 was 0 " " 
tp13 55 " 0
tp14 55 " 0 " "
tp15 55 same as allways
tp16 55 " " "
tp17 55 was 0
tp18 56 was 0
tp19 55 was 75 
tp20 55 was 0 
tp21 56 was 0
two days ago = before e7 started testing (may have been 4 days ago)
southeast alaska is looking good - ist time in two years, x fingers it is this good when they get done testing


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a significant improvement over yesterday with the exception of 2 TPs everything is between 93-117. TP4 is 74 and TP5 is 79. I don't care too much about TPs 1,3,5,7,9 since I'll loose those anyway, but TP4 was so bad yesterday that when it clouded up in would go in and out of lock all day.


----------



## fo71 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hello... I'm located in NW Mexico (109.56-27.29), have a 1.9m dish. This week my system has been slowly dying. Today I only receive TP's 1,3,5,7 and 9 on 119. I've been reading E7 is on and has been transfered most of the TP's. What should I do to see E7? realign? bigger dish? Wait for May 1st? Any ideas, suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you all in advance,
Keep on dishin !!!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

How is everyone determining which satellite has which transponder?


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fo71 _
> *Hello... I'm located in NW Mexico (109.56-27.29), have a 1.9m
> dish.
> <snip>
> ...


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Can someone clarify this for me?

On the 125 point signal strength scale, is "125" equal to "100" on the old 100 point scale? Or, is "100" on the 125 point scale equal to what was "100" on the old 100 point scale?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

100 is equal to 100 on the old scale. The reason for adding 25 more to the scale was that peaking the dish for the best signal strength became difficult with doublepowered TPs. If the dish wasn't alligned for the best signal, but you still got 100 on a clear day you would get more rain fade.

When I hook an FTA MPEG-2 receiver to my dish it shows a signal strength in Percentage. What I have found is that 125 is 100%, 115-96%, 95-92%, 85-88%, 75-84%, 65-80%, 55-76%, 45-72% (signal goes in and out of lock), 40-70% and below no lock possible.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I agree with bryan27... 100 on the 125 point scale is equal to what was 100 on the old scale. Besides the double powered TPs (as bryan27 pointed out), the dish 500 also increased the signal strengths over the older dish 300, making the signal strength go over 100 on the older scale.


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice signal level from Southwestern Alaska. Glad to see all the channels back after several years. My 119 readings with 6' dish are:

1 - 0
2 - 105
3 - 0
4 - 101
5 - 0
6 - 104
7 - 0 
8 - 106
9 - 0
10 - 101
11 - 105
12 - 104
13 - 101
14 - 105
15 - 103
16 - 102
17 - 104
18 - 105
19 - 104
20 - 103
21 - 104

Thanks, E* !!!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow!!! Most of your signal levels are higher than mine. Now you just have to wait a couple days for the spotbeam to be activated and your all set


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I recall seeing a footprint of the E*7 spots and I think I seen the NY area in a spot beam. Is this true by May 1st ?? Also does anyone know if ALL of the NY locals will be on this spot beam ?? There are some on 61.5 now. Thank You.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Akll your signal strengths are the complete opposite of what I am getting here in Alberta, Canada. 1,3,5,7,9 all coming in great and the rest are low to nothing. I`m sure glad I have Starchoice.


----------



## Phil Conger (Apr 27, 2002)

I apparently have lost my Distant Net locals from St. Louis, without notice from E*. I came home this evening and found that the Chicago locals had been substituted for St. Louis. I am assuming that I am outside the footprint for the Spotbeam even though I live in Missouri. I have read that some people had received notices when they were losing their Distants. I am located in the Kansas City DMA but in a fringe reception area and qualify for the Distant Locals. Has anyone else lost your services without notice? Hopefully the day will come when we are free to watch our favorite television stations without the National Association of Broadcasters attempting to dictate our choices.


----------



## fo71 (Apr 26, 2002)

Replying to DAVE'S: Akll your signal strengths are the complete opposite of what I am getting here in Alberta, Canada. 1,3,5,7,9 all coming in great and the rest are low to nothing. I`m sure glad I have Starchoice. 
__________________
DAVE


I'm in mexico and see exaclty as you do Dave (1,3,5,7,9), is this it for us with E* ? Or do we still have hope after May 1st?

Cheers !


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here what I'm getting on 119 in Sacramento, CA:

1- 93-95
2- 78-79
3- 87
4- 71
5- 82
6- 81-82
7- 87
8- 86
9- 92-93
10- 86
11- 93-95
12- 98-101
13- 87
14- 87-88
15- 86-87
16- 89
17- 89-91
18- 91-93
19- 89
20- 95-96
21- 89

Hmmmm.... standard Dish 500, SW-64. The strongest signal is T11 on 148, where I'm getting a 117-118. 

For Dish 500, on transponder 1, I'm getting 64-65 on 110 and 94-95 on 119.


----------



## Phil Conger (Apr 27, 2002)

As someone who is technologically challenged, how do you check on signal strength on individual transponders?


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

press menu ,6,1,1, left 2 times .
thats it


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

ok Heres what I am getting outside of Hartford Connecticut.

Tr 1 115
Tr 2 110
Tr 3 111
Tr 4 100
Tr 5 105
Tr 6 105
Tr 7 111
Tr 8 112
Tr 9 118
Tr 10 110
Tr 11 110
Tr 12 111
Tr 13 107
Tr 14 109
Tr 15 107
Tr 16 112
Tr 17 108
Tr 18 115
Tr 19 109
Tr 20 112
Tr 21 110

There readings were taken off my Dishplayer 7200 this morning. My Dish is a DirecTV Elipitical Dish which has 4 LNB's 91.5, 101, 110 and 119 degrees. I also have a second 24 inch dish pointed at 61.5 connected with a SW64 switch. The weather at the time the reading were taken was clear.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Phil, if you are in the Kansas City DMA you are definately outside the beam that carries St.Louis.

See: http://www.stratuswave.net/~bryan27/echo-7s.gif

Ronster, Yes, NYC will be in a beam. By May 1st, probably not. The beam that covers NYC is on TPs 1&3 and those TPs will not be activated right away for beam use, because 2TPs wourth of programming needs to be moved to 110 before they can be used.

ALL of the NYC locals will not goto a beam ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX are Distant Nets and WB,UPN are in the superstations package. It is not known at this time if the local stations on 61.5 will move to a spotbeam when the beams are activated. There are indications that E* may to use the 2 dish setup even after the spot beams are activated. E* has recently added a channel called "Re-direct". All the locals will show up on the EPG, but you are rediredcted to a channel that says you will need a 2nd dish if the station is on a side slot.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phil Conger _
> *I apparently have lost my Distant Net locals from St. Louis, without notice from E*. I came home this evening and found that the Chicago locals had been substituted for St. Louis. I am assuming that I am outside the footprint for the Spotbeam even though I live in Missouri. I have read that some people had received notices when they were losing their Distants. I am located in the Kansas City DMA but in a fringe reception area and qualify for the Distant Locals. Has anyone else lost your services without notice? Hopefully the day will come when we are free to watch our favorite television stations without the National Association of Broadcasters attempting to dictate our choices. *


All subscribers that receive out of Market locals via a Local Waiver, and or RV/Truckers Exemption before the Cities list was shrunk to 6 cities will have to be switched to one or two of the 6 Cities that are now the only OOM locals that are to be carried full Conus.

All other cities are to be relocated to spot beams that will be be able to be received by the in Market Subscribers.

John


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking at that map I can't see why they couldn't put up a western montana beam (I THINK the satellite has room for more beams), then we could get Missoula DMA locals.


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Ah, rain fade is back. Serious low pressure system came in with fairly moderate rain. All those 100 plus readings have dropped to low sixtys (Dishplayer 125 scale with 6' dish). Some audio channels are dropping out on Tsp. 4 at 61 reading. While we only had a limited number of transponders on E 4, it was very strong, with rain fade not a problem. I need to re-peak to get the balance between E6 and E7 to get those 100's up a to the 120's. E5 at 110 disappeared all together, which is normal from here for this large of a low pressure storm (also a 6' dish).


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

sound on tr 3 intermit here and its clear here  s.e. ak


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I hope they double power all the transponders at 119 by May 1st.
Had terrible rain fade Sunday night on HBO, Showtime and several others. I noticed that these Tp's as well as others are in single power mode. Come on Dish lets get that signal boosted up!!!!!


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Who said they are not in boost mode?? I think they are!! or at least tp 16,18,20 are!!!


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

There are many tp's that are not boosted.


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronster _
> *There are many tp's that are not boosted. *


I agree w/ Ronster. I'm in the Syracuse, NY area and TP4 is only at 70-74 on a clear day, while the others are generally around 90-105. I did not have this problem before E VII. Dish better fix this or there will be quite a few problems with rain fade around the country.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I just dont understand why E* does not double power all its 21 transponders at 119. With only E 6 and E 7 up there they can boost em all and have pleanty of room on E 7 for spots and then some left over in case of a failure. I have a very low reading on tp4 and other low readings on tp's 2,5,6 and 8. Thanks for any reply or explanation.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Here on the reservation outside DC TP 4 is at about 95 (on a 7200) a bit lower than others but not dramatically.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jmeluni _
> *
> 
> I agree w/ Ronster. I'm in the Syracuse, NY area and TP4 is only at 70-74 on a clear day, while the others are generally around 90-105. I did not have this problem before E VII. Dish better fix this or there will be quite a few problems with rain fade around the country. *


Same problem here on the west side of Rochester. All the transponders at 119 on my receiver are at least 87 percent on the single powered transponders except transponder 4 and it is only 75 percent. All the Double Powered transponders are in the 110-124 range.

John


----------

